
How Did X Get Traction? - iamwil
http://www.quora.com/How-Did-X-Get-Traction
======
chronomex
I thought this was going to be about X11 ...

~~~
hga
So did I!

And the answer for that is simple: it was free, James Gosling's NeWS cost
money (and not a small amount).

And I'm sure this has more than a little to do with the success of Java,
specifically the team delivering an ultimatum before launch that it would be
free or they would leave (easy enough to make, since if it wasn't it would
have died).

------
aw3c2
I don't see any content, just a seo spam like website with many similar
questions.

~~~
robryan
How so? Just to pick one out of that list the linkedin one there is an answer
from a previous employee of linkedin. Seems like content to me.

~~~
aw3c2
Oh dear, I too assumed it was about
<http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/X_Window_System>

